

Internet Trends 2015 by Mary Meeker - raresp
http://www.hackingnews.com/technology/internet-trends-2015-mary-meeker/

======
raresp
You must watch this presentation. If you want to invest in a product, if you
are searching for an area of technology, if you want to see interesting
graphs, watch these slides.

